# Mill vise



## rzw0wr (May 13, 2020)

I need a new mill vise.

I don't need a Kurt. I would like one however, I don't want to spend more for a vise than my mill is worth.

I need a 4" wide vise.

Larger vises will not fit my table.

Any suggestions on a good milling vise?

I don't mind spending a little money for on, just not $900.00.

Thank you,
Dale


----------



## petertha (May 14, 2020)

Lots of prior discussion on this. Suggest you search 'mill vise' to hear all the pros & cons. A lot of people have done well with what are often referred to as grinding vises, typically Chinese but quite accurate. Check out Stefan Gotteswinter YouTube vids. He used one almost exclusively up until just recently on RF-45 size mill. 

The issue with the bad (typically Chinese) clones of Kurts is its a complete crap shoot. You might get an acceptable one & be perfectly happy. Or it could be a boat anchor. Sometimes even the same model from same supplier. They are difficult to get back into shape if its a dud without a surface grinder.  They are not exactly light weight to return if unsatisfactory ($$). Best if you can physically see it & measure it if at all possible.

Vises from Taiwan under various names are typically decent, but might not be much different than a Kurt on sale depending on where you live. Kurts have a lot of standardization in jaws that are nice either to replace or special setups. Some of the offshore, low profile ones are nice but the prismatic jaws don't lend themselves to swapping quite as easily. Lastly, pay attention to vertical thickness. A small mill doesn't have a lot of headroom & the Kurt style is quite chunky. You might be 2" off the mill table with no parallels under the part.


----------



## Aaron_W (May 14, 2020)

I've seen positive comments here about Glacern, their 4" GSV-440 is $349 so a bit easier to swallow than Kurt's DX-4 at $500-600.

For even more budget friendly I've seen a few positive comments about Little Machine Shop's mid level "heavy milling" vises (the black ones).

Little machine Shop - vises


----------



## Nutfarmer (May 14, 2020)

Some times Kurt has seconds that are priced right. I purchased a second 6 inch from them and had a hard time trying to figure out why it was a second. Finally found a few small pin holes in the casting where the bolts hold the vice down. I have been  very happy with my Kurt second and could afford it.


----------



## DavidR8 (May 14, 2020)

I have a 4" Glacern that I'm very happy with. I got it on sale from Glacern. Definitely recommend it.


----------



## Dhal22 (May 14, 2020)

Doesn't PM sell 3 levels of vise in that size?


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 14, 2020)

Yes, I've been happy with the lowest level, though it has a  few problems.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (May 14, 2020)

I bought a beautiful 6" Kurt off of Ebay for $175. The seller was local so I was able to pick it up to save shipping charges. 
I noticed that This Old Tony likes Vertex products, Phase 2 has a decent reputation. I have a 6" Shars vise at work, it does the job, but not like my Kurt does.


----------



## coherent (May 14, 2020)

+1 on the Glacern GMT vices. Very happy with mine. They have sales pretty often and have a scratch and dent section on their web site.


----------



## TomS (May 14, 2020)

Take a look at the Tegara vises sold by Shars.  I bought a 550V (5") a couple of months ago for $295 + tax and shipping.  Very nice fit and finish and very accurate.  The 4" is $250.


----------



## macardoso (May 14, 2020)

I have this vise (I see it is now discontinued):






						4'' SINGLE LOCK DOWN PRECISION MILLING MACHINE VISE
					

<!-- <ul><li>Jaw Width: 4"</li><li>Jaw Opening: 4"</li><li>Jaw Depth: 1-1/2"</li><li>Overall Length: 11"</li><li>Bed Height: 2.8"</li><li>Overall Height: 4.8"</li><li>center distance between jaw's bolting screw: 3.8"<br /></li><li>Clamping Force: 9,000 lb




					www.shars.com
				




I've been happy with it. Paid roughly $100 for it 8 years ago. Nothing fancy but it does what it needs to and has held up well. I like vises with flat sides so I can mount them sideways if needed. Helps squeeze an extra 2" of Z clearance when necessary.


----------



## vecair (May 14, 2020)

I purchased a 6" mill vise from Precision Matthews and I am very happy with it.  I went with the least expensive after quite a bit of research and as I said I am more than satisfied.  It went on my Excello mill and does everything I could ask for.  Page here:  https://www.precisionmatthews.com/p...ne-acc/workholding-machine-acc/milling-vises/


----------



## BGHansen (May 14, 2020)

I have a couple of Glacern 6" vises on a Tormach, Kurt 6" on my Bridgeport and Jet mills, and a cheap 3" import on an Atlas MFB.  The Glacern and Kurts are very nice.  The cheap import on the Atlas is off a touch (0.003" - 0.005") when sweeping across the top of the deck, but the jaw tops are flat and parallel to each other.  

Here are some eBay and Craig's List offerings that may interest you.  A 6" vise is the most popular, 4"'ers a little tougher to find.  The last one listed is probably a 6" vise about 40 miles from your town.

Oh, if you are searching on eBay or CL for a used vise, use the misspelling of "vice" also.  It's probably the most misspelled word in the machining community.  "Vise" is what sets on your bench/mill and is used to hold things.  "Vice" is what our shops are, an endless hole in the ground where we like to dump our expendable income.

Bruce

Kurt "clones" in the Chicago area if you want to do the drive - $75 each








						6" Machinist Vice (2) Available Drill Press Milling Mill Machine -...
					

I have (2) 6" Vices for sale. They are $75 / each. Very good condition.



					chicago.craigslist.org
				




Genuine Kurt for $400, but a bit of a drive too








						Kurt Machinest vice - tools - by owner - sale
					

New Kurt Machinest Vise Model D675. Call no text. $400.00 Tags;Mill,Tools,Farm,General



					carbondale.craigslist.org
				




Vise in OH for $100








						Mill Vise w/ Rotating / Swivel Base For Bridgeport or other Milling Machine   | eBay
					

In good pre-owned condition as pictured. Local pick up.



					www.ebay.com
				




Another one in OH for $100








						Large Milling Mill Machine Machinist Drill Press Vise with V Jaws,  No. 24  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr">Large Milling Mill Machine Machinist Drill Press Vise with V Jaws, No. 24.</p> <p dir="ltr">In good Pre-owned condition as pictured. Opens and closes as should. No wrench included. </p>



					www.ebay.com
				






One in Noblesville, IN for $85 - needs jaws and definitely some clean up.  Looks like it's less than an hour drive








						Vintage Multi-Angle Machinist Vice for Drill Press or Milling Machine    | eBay
					

· Instant transfer from your bank account (if eligible). We will respond promptly and get you the answers you need.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## RandyWilson (May 14, 2020)

I had been limping along for three with the antique Palmgren that came on my mill. A few weeks ago I had finally had enough, and decided I was going to replace the chewed up home-made jaws and find a proper handle rather than the open end wrench I had been using.  The jaws are odd, at least by modern standards. countersunk screws on a 4" spacing. And the handle is 3/4" square.  After scouring ebay for a while and not finding much of anything, I finally plunked down for one of those $100 (shipped!) 6" vises. I would likely have spent more on fixing up the Palmgren.  It came in a few days ago. Like the TOT video, I first took it all apart and cleaned and stoned every critical surface. I was surprised at how well it checked out. I was expecting some variance, but my .0005 indicator stayed rock steady. I'm going to throw some heavy cuts with high clamp load  at it this weekend and check it again.

 Keep in mind I am an amateur with a 50 year old mill and used ebay cutters. This vise may not be near Kurt specs, but it's still not the weak link in my setup. *I* am the weak link.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (May 14, 2020)

I bought one of the basic Shars 4" vises for ~$100 a couple of years ago. It's ok, took some fettling to get it working nicely, but it does the job. Still have to deal with work lift as the fixed jaw flexes slightly, but that's the only real issue left. Other than the top of the moving jaw (out about 0.04mm from one side to the other) all the other surfaces of importance are less than 0.01mm out.


----------



## vocatexas (May 14, 2020)

Tried these guys? http://lostcreekmachine.com/index.htm


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (May 14, 2020)

I have a 4" vice from Precision Matthews I don't use, I'd sell ya, but shipping is always the killer..


----------



## rzw0wr (May 15, 2020)

I found a nice one at
Glacern Machine Tools


Thanks for the replies


----------



## Buffalo21 (May 15, 2020)

mattthemuppet2 said:


> I bought one of the basic Shars 4" vises for ~$100 a couple of years ago. It's ok, took some fettling to get it working nicely, but it does the job. Still have to deal with work lift as the fixed jaw flexes slightly, but that's the only real issue left. Other than the top of the moving jaw (out about 0.04mm from one side to the other) all the other surfaces of importance are less than 0.01mm out.



I picked up one of the Shars 4” vises, a guy in Rochester bought it for his mill, then his next purchase was a much bigger mill, so the 4” was too small. I bought it, still in the box  for the small Rockwell vertical mill. Is it a Kurt, a Glacern or an Orange, no, but for the money it’s very good. All I really needed to do, was clean a burr off one of the jaw faces.


----------



## Garryloy (May 17, 2020)

I've had the Shars 4" 440V vise for a couple of years, and I think it is the best vise you can buy for $250.  Very accurate and beautiful workmanship.  I'd buy another one in a heartbeat if I needed one.  Check out the specs on Shars' site.


----------



## MontanaLon (May 17, 2020)

vocatexas said:


> Tried these guys? http://lostcreekmachine.com/index.htm


I picked up a used 4" Kurt from them a couple months back. Compared to the import vise that was on the mill when I got it it is fantastic. The old vise I could never seem to get anything truly square. I thought it was either me or my mill. The new vise proved all the troubles were in the vise. I now get things square and parallel which makes pieces fitting together much easier.

Last I looked he had a lot of vises over 6" but not a whole lot in 4". You can always call him and ask about it. If you don't mind waiting a bit he may be able to find something for you when things start opening up this summer. Last I talked to him he said it has been hard to get fresh used stock as auctions and estate sales have been non existent. When things finally open back up there may be a pretty good selection out there.


----------

